# October POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for OCTOBER photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of OCTOBER in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## danalec99

different kind of portraits, by mentos


----------



## lostprophet

Isle of Man by Mohain


----------



## Hill202

October Morning, By New England Moments


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I see b+w is making a comeback this month


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Escape in the Dark* by _Emayd_


----------



## lostprophet

Another Zoo Trip -the flutterbies   #6 by Doenoe


----------



## NateS

Field of the Windmill - by NJMAN


----------



## lostprophet

Albet Docks  by Cheese


----------



## Alex_B

some great ones here already ... too bad, none of mine!

OK, I did not post any for some while


----------



## Cheese

lostprophet said:


> Albet Docks  by Cheese



WOW! Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## seemoo

*"Not a ballade at this time" by emayd





*


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*u can say it's a portrait* by _Sultan AlZaabi_


----------



## cigrainger

*Casa Artigiana dell'Orafo* by Tuna


----------



## danir

The view by Spako


----------



## Macgregor

I don't know if I am in the right place. I am still trying to find my way aroound here. How do I find out who won the September challenge and how can I view the the submissions?

Thanks, Macgregor


----------



## NJMAN

Scattered showers #5 by LaFoto


----------



## doenoe

Some Eagle shots from yesterday by TCimages


----------



## zendianah

Chris of Arabia said:


> *u can say it's a portrait* by _Sultan AlZaabi_


 
This is my nomination above!!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Interior Shots of Predjama Castle* (#4) by _Roger_


----------



## Jeff Canes

*dan no2* by newrmdmike


----------

